# Sig P239 Scorpion



## SleeperDude (Jun 7, 2014)

Thinking about a Sig P239 for a carry gun...I like the look of the Scorpion but am wondering about the durability of the finish... Anyone have any experience with the newer ones? That is if there are any newer ones as it doesn't look like they are too easy to find....thanks


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I own a scorpion and love it. Its not a butter smooth shooting 1911 it packs a punch when shooting factory loads I must say. Accuracy is great and only had 2 miss feeds when breaking it in. She runs very good and the finish is holding up well. I don't clean it much either and it looks great!! It was a good choice!!


----------

